# Notenrechner



## BooleanJava (4. Dez 2009)

Hi, ich muss bis Montag eine dicke HA anfertigen, doch meine Java-Kenntnisse befinden sich noch gerade im Anfangsstadium ... :-( .. wenn ihr mir ein paar kleine Tips zu diesen Fragen(is grad mal n Viertel davon:toll geben könntet wär ich euch echt dankbar!!! Danke! ... i

Erstellen Sie einen Notenrechner f¨ 
ur die Veranstaltungen in Ihrem Studium. Sie ben¨otigen hierzu 
eine Klasse StudyEvent, die die Veranstaltungen kapselt. Eine Veranstaltung hat einen Titel, ECTS 
Punkte, Informationen ¨ 
uber Ihre erreichte Note und das Semester (z.B. SS2010) in dem Sie in der 
Veranstaltung gepr¨ 
uft wurden. StudyEvent soll folgende Memberfunktionen anbieten: 
(a) public void setTitle(String title) Setzt den Titel der Veranstaltung. 
(b) public void setECTSCredits(int credits) Setzt die ECTS Punkte, die durch das Be- 
stehen der Veranstaltung zu erwerben sind. 
(c) public void setExam(Semester semester, Mark mark) Setzt das Semester der Pr¨ 
ufung 
und die erreichte Note f¨ 
ur die Veranstaltung. 
(d) public String getTitle() Gibt den Titel der Veranstaltung zur¨ 
uck. 
(e) public int getECTSCredits() Gibt die ECTS Punkte zur¨ 
uck. 
(f ) public Mark getMark() Gibt die gespeicherte Note zur¨ 
uck. 
(g) public Semester getSemester() Gibt das Semster in dem die Note erworben wurde 
zur¨ 
uck. 
(h) public boolean passedExam() Gibt true zur¨ 
uck wenn die Pr¨ 
ufung in der Veranstaltung 
schon bestanden wurde, sonst wird false zur¨ 
uckgegeben.


----------



## fastjack (4. Dez 2009)

Ich würde folgendes tun :

1. geeignetes Datenmodell überlegen / aufmalen.
2. die Klassen erstellen (Mark, StudyEvent) etc.
3. programmieren. Äh davor Pizza bestellen oder ähnliches und darauf gefaßt machen, das dies ein ziemlich langer Freitag wird. ;(


----------



## BooleanJava (4. Dez 2009)

ich hab nämlich so angefangen:

public class MarkCalculator {

	public void setTitle(String title){

	}

}

aber wie bekomm ich da die Klasse StudyEvent unter? und was hat es in dem Zusammenhang mit kapseln auf sich?


----------



## fastjack (4. Dez 2009)

Ich würde so anfangen :


```
public class StudyEvent {
    // member variablen ...
    // constructor etc.
    // member zugriffe ...
    public void setTitle(String title) {...}
    public void setECTSCredits(int credits) {...}
    public void setExam(Semester semester, Mark mark) {...}
    public String getTitle() {...}
    public int getECTSCredits() {...}
    public Mark getMark() {...}
    public Semester getSemester() {...}
    public boolean passedExam() {...}
}

public class Semester {
...
}

public class Mark {
...
}
```

Vielleicht noch eine Klasse, die StudyEvents speichert, aber da bin ich überfragt, wie das bei Euch sein soll, bzw. was Ihr machen sollt. StudyEvent entspricht ja anscheinend einer Veranstaltung.


----------



## BooleanJava (4. Dez 2009)

vielen Dank für den Ansatz! glaub des hilft mir enorm weiter..


----------

